# (nudity warning: nsfw) Cowgirl Kate



## eleganteye

(nudity warning: nsfw) Cowgirl Kate


----------



## manicmike

i like your posts. :thumbup:


----------



## LK_Imagery

Great photos, Love the cowgirl theme!


----------



## Pugs

Both of these pics show the short-focal length perspective in that which is closer to the lens is emphasized and appears larger.  In both cases, her head/shoulders look disproportionately large for the rest of her body.  It just looks totally wrong and distorted to me.  The first is much worse, because the camera is higher above her head and the shooting angle is more severe.


----------



## eleganteye

Exif info:
Camera model: Nikon D2xs
Focal Length: 28mm
35mm equivalent: 42mm
Exposure time: 1/125
Aperture: f/7.1
ISO 100


----------



## iolair

I like the first very much (even with the obvious distortion from perspective, it doesn't detract from it IMHO).

The second, I don't like... just not my thing, I guess.  The whole "breasts squashed with arm" pose I've always found very off-putting!


----------



## Mrsace13

I have to agree with iolair on the 2nd shot, the breast being squashed thing.


----------



## Moonb007

Great theme and well done...I like these shots a lot better then the cop and robber one.


----------



## Lunchbox

very nice shots, and beautiful model


----------



## Cheesyman

nice pics, love the theme and think on the second shot love how you involved the rope  haha


----------



## bhphotography

good work on the lighting


----------



## Nikkor

These are the kind that I like better than the 'artistic nudes' that are just plain and nude. Although she's naked, things are covered up and it gives more to the picture. Well done with the rope placement. I like the cowgirl theme too.


----------

